# X534 Right rear tire leaving a noticable line in the lawn



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

I drive to the edge of the property. Turn around and come back parallel to my first pass .

Bottom to top turn then top to bottom. So each "green" stripe is my right hand back tire.

Any suggestions?




  








Lawn Stripes




__
Zealot3000


__
Jul 9, 2017


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the air pressure in your tires? If you pick up the rear so that both rear tires are dangling, and you run it, are both tires spinning the same speed? both tires the same even in terms of tread wear? Also, do you have more weight on that side perhaps even how you're sitting on the seat?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Zealot3000, welcome to the tractor forum.

Maybe an axle bearing worn out on one side?


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> What's the air pressure in your tires? If you pick up the rear so that both rear tires are dangling, and you run it, are both tires spinning the same speed? both tires the same even in terms of tread wear? Also, do you have more weight on that side perhaps even how you're sitting on the seat?


I have not tried jacking it up and running it to check that. 


tractor beam said:


> What's the air pressure in your tires? If you pick up the rear so that both rear tires are dangling, and you run it, are both tires spinning the same speed? both tires the same even in terms of tread wear? Also, do you have more weight on that side perhaps even how you're sitting on the seat?


The front is 14 and the back 10. Not tired jacking it up to see that. Tire wear is even. No extra weight on the machine and I sit centered. Would toe have anything to do with this?


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Zealot3000, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Could it be a brake dragging on one side? Maybe an axle bearing worn out on one side?


Possible I suppose. I don't think there are brakes on it that I know of. I could have the axle checked. It is going into the shop tomorrow under warranty.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Maybe it's the way the blades cut? Set the grass up for striping with the right wheel?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have someone drive it and you walk just behind or alongside it and see if anything pops out at you. Possibly that wheel has ballast and the other no?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the grass in the wheel track hasn't been cut as low as the rest of the lawn, the front right hand wheel could be laying the grass over and the deck is not standing this up for cutting, do you use a bagger to catch the clippings?, and do you have the engine on full revs when cutting?.

If your answers are in the negative, you may need to have the deck level checked!!, although the cut looks ok apart from the wheel track.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks as if the drives aren't synchronized,and the right is trying to run faster,than the left.
Jack up the rear,start it,and see if either wheel tries to turn,without you using the drive levers.
If it does,you have to center the adjustment,so they are equal .
It's known as "creeping".


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks as if the drives aren't synchronized,and the right is trying to run faster,than the left.
> Jack up the rear,start it,and see if either wheel tries to turn,without you using the drive levers.
> If it does,you have to center the adjustment,so they are equal .
> It's known as "creeping".


Sorry for the delay. The unit is not a zero turn. So not sure if that would effect your suggestion. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

I had the local JD dealer come and get the machine as it is still under warranty. They put a deck kit on the bottom rear of the deck on the discharge side. This is supposed to lift the grass better and cut it before the rear wheel rolls over it and lays it over. Not sure what happened but when I got it back the right side of the deck is now scalping badly. Not just where there are dips or divots. They came and got it after I sent them pics of what it is doing now. Going through everything they can think of to see what they did to cause this new fun. I would rather have the green stripes....


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sorry for the double image...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like they changed the deck level,when they put the kit on it,to make up for the hit height.
They SHOULD have put the full kit(both sides) on it,and then leveled the deck!!


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks like they changed the deck level,when they put the kit on it,to make up for the hit height.
> They SHOULD have put the full kit(both sides) on it,and then leveled the deck!!


I will mention that to them on Monday. They were checking level an deck wheel settings etc. It will be right as I am persistent! Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well the dealer has had it twice in the shop. They put a "deck kit" on it to help improve the vacuum effect of the deck. These small plates front of deck and back on deck on the right side closed off a small portion of the bottom leading edge and trailing edge of the deck. Not sure if this is what caused scalping that I never had before or not. The second time they had it the scalping was not as bad. I talked with the manger of the shop. He suggested taking off the deck kit. I did and it is still scalping. Plus I still have the green striping that I have always had. Lawn looks terrible. Not sure what the next step is. The sales rep that I bought from thought we should try another deck. Mine is 54". He has a 48" to try. NOT apples for apples so I don't know what he thinks it will accomplish.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Scalping is caused when the blade gets into the dirt.
Usually it's caused by a deck that isn't level,or improper front-to back tilt.
It can,however be caused by bent blades,a mandrel that has a bad bearing, or a deck hanger that is sticking,or too loose.It can also be caused when the rollers or guide wheels are set wrong.
With the deck at its LOWEST setting,the guide wheels should have 1&1/2" of clearance from the ground.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

from your photos, it appears that you have wheel ruts from maybe mowing when the ground was a little soft, would this be so?


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> Scalping is caused when the blade gets into the dirt.
> Usually it's caused by a deck that isn't level,or improper front-to back tilt.
> It can,however be caused by bent blades,a mandrel that has a bad bearing, or a deck hanger that is sticking,or too loose.It can also be caused when the rollers or guide wheels are set wrong.
> With the deck at its LOWEST setting,the guide wheels should have 1&1/2" of clearance from the ground.


 They have had it twice and checked all they could think of to check. It did not scalp before they worked on it. Only had the green lines as in the pictures I posted at first. Not sure what the plan is now. Waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

FredM said:


> from your photos, it appears that you have wheel ruts from maybe mowing when the ground was a little soft, would this be so?


I intentionally do not mow the same direction. I switch from north / south to east / west each time. And do not mow in the same tracks either if I can help it. As to mowing soft ground, I don't thinks so as we had not had rain for several weeks. Mystery to me. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you for certain that it's the rear tire doing that and not the front? Possible the front tire is trying to lock up?


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, as I can see the line appear with the track of the right rear wheel. The size of the line is consistent with the width of the rear tire. Thank you!


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

They picked it up again today and are putting a brand new 54" Accel deep deck on it. Hope this takes care of it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to update.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

Apparently the Accel deck will not work on my machine. Darn. They did install a new deck though. Same as the original I guess. I called to find out what was up and they told me the news about the decks. Then he stated that they were just loading it up and would be delivering it later that day. I called my wife to let her know that they would be bringing it out after I hung up. She then told me that it had already been delivered and was in the shed. Not that is fast delivery!  I will check it out tomorrow as it was raining when I got home and I had a terrible headache.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

FredM said:


> If the grass in the wheel track hasn't been cut as low as the rest of the lawn, the front right hand wheel could be laying the grass over and the deck is not standing this up for cutting, do you use a bagger to catch the clippings?, and do you have the engine on full revs when cutting?.
> 
> If your answers are in the negative, you may need to have the deck level checked!!, although the cut looks ok apart from the wheel track.


You mention full revs on the engine. I have it throttled up so that the engine is not bogging down.. But don't have it running at full blast. No bagger or attachments.


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

The new deck is cutting much more evenly. I still get some scalping due to terrain. The green stripping effect has been eliminated. The blades are more of a high lift type that came on it. I suppose that was enough to cause more vacuum and it is now cutting without laying over the grass with the rear wheel. Thank you for your thoughts and comments.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good to know you got it fixed!


----------

